# Considering E* - ViP622/722/722K Questions



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm considering moving to Dish Network due to the current promos and have a couple questions on the 622/722/722K DVR:

1. My main LCD is not near a phone jack; *DO* I have to have the DVR connected to a phone line to avoid the $4.99 month fee and if so, what are the best options for a "wireless" jack?

2. My second TV is on the lower level of my home. How difficult is the needed installation to facilitate proper use of the DVR on the second TV? I currently have DTV and have coax running in from outside to each level.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

1. Not your problem. If they want you to have a phone line, they will make it happen on their dime.

2. Since you already have coax, it will be no problem. They can easily connect your second TV to your main DVR.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

mdavej said:


> 1. Not your problem. If they want you to have a phone line, they will make it happen on their dime.
> 
> 2. Since you already have coax, it will be no problem. They can easily connect your second TV to your main DVR.


On #1: so, chances are I won't be liable for the $4.99 monthly fee if I DON'T have the DVR connected to a phone line?

Thank you!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You should consider hooking the DVR up to the internet if you can. That gives you some additional Video On Demand options and can take the place of the phone line. You might still like the phone line for Caller ID support.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

klang said:


> You should consider hooking the DVR up to the internet if you can. That gives you some additional Video On Demand options and can take the place of the phone line. You might still like the phone line for Caller ID support.


Does the DVR have wifi capability for the internet? I don't have an ethernet port nearby either.

Thank you!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, just connect game adapter to it, or any Ethernet[RJ-45] to WiFi adapter


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

chris83 said:


> Does the DVR have wifi capability for the internet? I don't have an ethernet port nearby either.
> 
> Thank you!


You can purchase a supported Wi-Fi adapter directly from Dish. $30 I think. Works fine.

Edit: Make that $25.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I believe the phone line fee is no longer. It was changed when the fee structure was changed. Being on the phone line is more needed if you have three or more receivers, as they want to make sure all receivers are in the same house.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No phone and no ethernet close ?

You have two choices, actually - 
1 - the afore mentioned WIFI USB stick from Dish
2 - Powerline network to your home router. However, this won't work with a UPS unless the UPS can work with powerline (ethernet over house wiring). 

I would strongly suggest getting a UPS for ANY DVR. It doesn't have to be super large and have a long runtime, but at least get something that can handle the blips of day-to-day use. 300 VA is a pretty good size for DVRs.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

scooper said:


> I would strongly suggest getting a UPS for ANY DVR..


Absolutely!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chris83 said:


> *DO* I have to have the DVR connected to a phone line to avoid the $4.99 month fee


There is no fee for not connecting a phone line/internet. There was one before February 2010, but it is no more.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

When my daughter had her 722k installed the installer left a homeplug adapter and a wireless phone adapter, no charge.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

First of all, thanks to everyone for the great responses; they are tremendously helpful.

It was suggested to me by a kind fellow member (thank you jsk) to ask the group about a good local installer in my area. I live in the Twin Cities (MN) SE metro area. I came across Cellular Connections in Lakeville; they're about 20 miles away and are a Dish preferred authorized retailer. Might it be a better idea to deal with them directly, both for quality of installation and DVR model preferences? If anyone has else any suggestions they would be most welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I decided to make the move to Dish; the installer is coming out this Thursday.

One ViP622/722 question, since I am completely new to DVR's. Say I am watching something in HD on the main TV and someone is watching something in SD on the secondary TV: can I still record a current program I am *NOT* watching live and play it back later on the main TV?

Thank you!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes, you can record two Sat channels at the same time, or watch one and record one regardless of watching the SD channel on TV2. If you have the "over the air" adapter that lets you also use your regular antenna then you can record a third HD channel at the same time. (Two Sat and from the Antenna)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

chris83 said:


> Well, I decided to make the move to Dish; the installer is coming out this Thursday.
> 
> One ViP622/722 question, since I am completely new to DVR's. Say I am watching something in HD on the main TV and someone is watching something in SD on the secondary TV: can I still record a current program I am *NOT* watching live and play it back later on the main TV?
> 
> Thank you!


Will you be using Single User Mode or Dual User Mode?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Will you be using Single User Mode or Dual User Mode?


I'm guessing "Dual", as my son would be using the second TV.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you getting a 722k? If so, you can record one satellite channel and one OTA channel simultaneously (providing you have the optional OTA module) while viewing a recorded program. This would be true on TV1 and TV2. Otherwise, without the MT-2 module, you can record one satellite channel at a time but view a recorded program at the same time. If I just confused you more, let me know.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Are you getting a 722k? If so, you can record one satellite channel and one OTA channel simultaneously (providing you have the optional OTA module) while viewing a recorded program. This would be true on TV1 and TV2. Otherwise, without the MT-2 module, you can record one satellite channel at a time but view a recorded program at the same time. If I just confused you more, let me know.


Hi Kent. No worries; I'm very easily confused. :lol:

The Dish CSR I spoke with last night anticipated a 722; I'm not sure whether it would be a "722K". Having read some of the other threads, I realize the "K" provides more options with the optional OTA module. We'll see what the installer has when he arrives Thursday.

As noted previously, this is my first DVR. I realize I am at the stage equivalent to folks new to PC's when they exclaim "Wow! I can play solitaire on this thing!".


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Yes, you can record two Sat channels at the same time, or watch one and record one regardless of watching the SD channel on TV2.


This is NOT correct.

The receiver has two, and only two, satellite tuners. If TV1 is watching something live, it is using one of the sat tuners to do so. If TV2 is also watching something live, then the other sat tuner is also being used. That leaves no additional sat tuners for recording for either TV.

Yes, OTA increases the tuner count. 622 and 722 receivers have one built-in OTA tuner, available for live viewing on TV1 only, but you can record from OTA while using both sat tuners at the same time, or watch OTA while recording on the sat tuner, etc. 722k has no OTA tuners built-in, but you can purchase the optional tuner module and end up with 2 OTA tuners, plus the 2 built-in sat tuners, giving you 4 tuners to work with.

Note that watching *previously recorded* shows can be done on either TV without using any tuners. On a 722k, you could have all 4 tuners recording shows, and simultanously watch two other shows that were previously recorded, one show playing on each TV.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you plan to do alot of recording consider getting a 211 for the second TV($7. a month extra).

If you will use your OTA alot tell them you want a 722k with the MT2(Dual OTA Tuner Module) and don't sign any contract until that is what is installed.If your not satisfied with the install don't sign the contract until you are satisfied.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> This is NOT correct.
> 
> The receiver has two, and only two, satellite tuners. If TV1 is watching something live, it is using one of the sat tuners to do so. If TV2 is also watching something live, then the other sat tuner is also being used. That leaves no additional sat tuners for recording for either TV.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information.

*THAT* is a big issue for me. There will be times when my wife and I are watching one show live on TV #1 and want to record another at the same time. If my son is watching TV #2, it sounds as though that isn't possible.

If having both TV's in use precludes recording, how much is a standalone SD receiver for TV #2? I see the HD receiver is $7; but if I choose "SD DVR" or "SD Non-DVR" it keeps kicking me back to the Duo DVR.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Put in you need two SD tv's and 1 HD.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Had the install done yesterday and all went well; we received the 722k. Still haven't decided on the OTA module, but we'll see.

Wow, having the DVR is terrific. Also, despite comments elsewhere, I have seen NO drop in quality regarding Dish's HD vs. DirecTV. The picture has been first rate.

So far, so good. One quick question: is there a "shortcut" to toggling between closed captioning on and off, or is it strictly through the menu?

Thank you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not yet, but who knows what Easter eggs hided inside of latest FW ... try colored buttons


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

chris83 said:


> ... is there a "shortcut" to toggling between closed captioning on and off, or is it strictly through the menu?


HERE's my solution for a harmony remote. Use the same steps for any universal remote. If you have the learning Dish remote, it may be possible to learn a few groups of commands like on the harmony. Of course you'll need a second Dish or universal remote to do that.


----------

